# Catalytic converter



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You'll be dead before it ever arrives. 

Diesels don't have catalytic converters.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

You know, that's what I was wondering!!!! Any advice??


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd have guessed they were talking about the Selective Catalytic Reducer, or SCR.

Nope, GM's parts catalog calls the DPF a catalytic converter.

Next question, is it under warranty, or will you be paying for it when it finally gets there?
Did they give you a loaner car?

If it was mine and out of warranty, I'd be strongly considering a delete tune and straight downpipe vs a new DPF.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You linked the gasoline engine. 

DPF isn't even listed on the sight. That I could find anyways.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

It is under warranty. I got a 2018 colorado 4x4 with 11 miles on it. He told me to enjoy it and put all the miles I could on it. Nice truck. Much better for where I live. Wish I could swap for it, lol ?


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

And once my warranty is over, I'll definitely be doing a delete tune.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You might want to clarify what is actually wrong, since it can't be the cat, since it doesn't exist.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Apparently, it does exist. https://www.gmoutletparts.com/v-201...-l4-diesel/exhaust-system--exhaust-components


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> You linked the gasoline engine.
> 
> DPF isn't even listed on the sight. That I could find anyways.


When I click on my link, it takes me to the 2014 2.0 Diesel exhaust. But I don't know if that's because of the link or because of cookies set in my browser from going there through the menus earlier. 

What do you see for this part, description and which cars it fits?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Diesel Oxidation Catalyst. 

Otherwise known as catalytic converter 

Guess dpf is no longer the abreviation.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

It shows the catalytic converter for 14 & 15 2.0 diesel for me...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taxman said:


> When I click on my link, it takes me to the 2014 2.0 Diesel exhaust. But I don't know if that's because of the link or because of cookies set in my browser from going there through the menus earlier.
> 
> What do you see for this part, description and which cars it fits?


All i saw was 2014 chev cruz. They left out the diesel part. But it's listed under the part number. I didn't notice that at first. 

The pic, however. Looks like my gas converter. Somewhat. 

The sight is a little misleading. And disorganized. PUll up my 17 cruze LT GAS engine and you'll find diesel exhaust parts. Including the DIESEL PARTICULATE FILTER,.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why wait for the warranty to be over? The delete has been proven effective and the chances of catastrophic engine failure or almost zero. I get not doing it fresh off the lot but you can't have that much warranty left at this point?


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

I still have 45000 miles left on powertrain and with all of the bad luck I've had with this car I'm scared to chance it...


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

So apparently there's an issue at the factory manufacturing the catalytic converter. Last one at my dealership took over 4 months to repair.


----------



## quagss (Jul 21, 2018)

Wendekay said:


> So apparently there's an issue at the factory manufacturing the catalytic converter. Last one at my dealership took over 4 months to repair.


This is the first I've heard of this issue, but from what you're saying, it sounds widespread hmy:


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

I really don't know for sure. That's what the service writer said... 

And, my math is a little off. I have ~35000 left on warranty.


----------



## CruzConverter (Aug 9, 2019)

Wendekay said:


> Now my car (2014 2.0 td) is in shop for catalytic converter. They say it could be months before they can get it... Smh ?





Wendekay said:


> Now my car (2014 2.0 td) is in shop for catalytic converter. They say it could be months before they can get it... Smh ?


Same here. We've been waiting over two months for one for our 2013 cruze. Heard a rumor 4,500 customers are waiting in line, and possibly 4,000 converters might be available by the end of August???


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wendekay said:


> I really don't know for sure. That's what the service writer said...
> 
> And, my math is a little off. I have ~35000 left on warranty.


If you have a Gen 1 Diesel your PT warranty will expire (if it hasn’t already) due to 5 years before reaching the 100K mileage limit.


----------

